# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Daïko: amputation la semaine prochaine...

## rosenoire

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous c'est les yeux remplis de larmes que j'écris ce post.

J'ai adopté Daïko il y a environ 7 mois à l'association "Droits de vivre", il a 3 ans et son passé a été atroce, il a été tabassé par son ancien maitre qui lui fracturé le bassin et cassé la patte (sans commentaires si je retrouvais cette enflure..).

Bref, il a été opéré et une broche a été posée au niveau de l'articulation quand il avait 1 an environ. Depuis que je l'ai il m'a fait deux crises arthrosiques donc véto et anti-douleurs. Sauf que depuis 2-3 jours je ne le trouvait vraiment pas bien et il ne plaint jamais mon bébé..  :: 

Vétérinaire à 17h: elle lui fait passer une radio et là elle revient me voir, l'assistance véto les larmes aux yeux... Sa patte c'est de la bouillie, la broche ne tient plus grand chose, ça créer des frottements qui le font souffrir alors à moins de reposer une plaque mais le soucis restera le même car le bassin a été touché aussi.

Donc on m'a proposé l'amputation mais elle restera complexe vu l'état du coté gauche du bassin et la patte mais ils vont tenter sinon antidouleurs à vie et encore, son existence serait réduite à quelques années car tout risque de se bloquer.......

Bref je suis désemparée.......

----------


## Vero36

c'est difficile de savoir quoi faire mais peut-être éventuellement demande un second avis avec la radio pour pouvoir choisir la meilleure solution pour ton chien.

Courage...

----------


## rosenoire

Je vais demander à poser deux jours à mon travail pour rester avec lui jusqu'à l'anesthésie et arriver pour son réveil... vu l'état des os il n'y a que cette solution mais ça reste une amputation pas banale. Les 3 confrères se sont concertés de la clinique mais ça me bouffe, je veux le mieux pour mon p'tit coeur. Il est adorable, il n'a pas bronché chez la véto.

----------


## Capucin

Courage, rosenoire... j'espère que tout se passera bien pour lui. ::

----------


## borneo

S'il souffre, ce sera pour lui une délivrance, de ne plus avoir cette patte malade. Courage, ce sera toujours le même chien....  ::

----------


## rosenoire

> S'il souffre, ce sera pour lui une délivrance, de ne plus avoir cette patte malade. Courage, ce sera toujours le même chien....


Ah mais ce n'est pas le soucis de l'amputation de manière esthétique hein... Juste que c'est quand même risqué et qu'il est déjà passé deux fois sur le billard avant que je l'adopte.

Il a passé une bonne nuit avec les antidouleurs, ce matin ça l'air d'aller. J'attends de voir si je peux éventuellement poser deux jours et je rappelle le véto pour fixer un jour dans la semaine prochaine...

Merci pour votre soutien !

----------


## BebeStane62

Il a supporté 2 AG il peut en supporter une 3e
fais lui faire un bilan pré op (pds...)

Stane 10,5 ans, 13ag à son actif...

----------


## BebeStane62

J'ai oublié de dire : demandes une bonne pose en charge de la douleur post op (morphine...) 
tu verras qu'une fois libéré de sa patte il se sentira mieux.

Beaucoup de courage à vous 2

----------


## rosenoire

Merci ça me rassure... Rdv vendredi 20, je l'emmène à 8h30, j'ai pu avoir le numéro de la véto qui l'a déjà opéré donc mon véto va la contacter.

Je vous tiendrais au courant du déroulement de l'opération, je vais retourner au cabinet pour qu'il m'explique exactement ce qu'ils vont lui faire...

----------


## Valkane

oh zut .... aller je croise les doigts pour que tout ce passe au mieux pour Daïko

----------


## 70tina

Cela doit être une décision très difficile à prendre. Les vêtos qui le suivent sont sûrement très bons mais pourquoi pas tester une grande école vétérinaire ? pour être pleinement rassurée et prendre la décision en sachant que rien d'autre n'était envisageable si tel est le cas. Courage.

----------


## Chinooka

Isabelle P. parle toujours d'une excellente clinique véto à Paris ou près de Paris. Ca vaut peut-être la peine de demander un second avis ?

Courage.

----------


## rosenoire

Il y avait déjà eu un autre avis de la clinique où il a été opéré dans l'Indre, la véto voulait l'amputer dès le départ mais vu qu'il était bébé la présidente voulait lui laisser une chance de garder sa patte. Quand je l'ai adopté, la patte était pour ainsi dire morte, plus de flux nerveux et il a vu une ostéopathe (qui n'est autre qu'une amie) et désormais il peut se gratter avec (enfin il essaie).

Là il revit avec les antidouleurs (bêtises à gogo donc c'est que tout va bien)  :: 

Mon véto doit en parler avec des confrères de la Rochelle (il y a une immense clinique là-bas où le chien de mes parents allaient pour ses examens cardiaques). Donc si entre temps une autre solution se présente il me tient informée.

Normalement la mutuelle du loulou va prendre en charge 50% de l'opération donc à voir... sinon tant pis !

Merci pour lui il le mérite c'est un chien en or massif mon bébé.

Daïko vous aurez bien fait une léchouille mais il ronfle comme un cochon sur mon lit  ::

----------


## charliemax

Je vous souhaite vraiment plein de courage à tous les deux, j'espère que tout ira bien pour lui.

----------


## laf_ange

Courage je pense que tu prendra la meilleur décision. T'inquiète pas il va vite s'habituer a vivre qu'avec trois pattes, et il aura une longue vie heureuse auprès de toi.

Perso si tu retrouve son ancien "propriétaire" fait moi signe j'ai un katana et j'aimerais savoir s'il peux trancher une jambe humaine d'un seul coups......

LAF ! ! ... !

----------


## rosenoire

> Courage je pense que tu prendra la meilleur décision. T'inquiète pas il va vite s'habituer a vivre qu'avec trois pattes, et il aura une longue vie heureuse auprès de toi.
> 
> Perso si tu retrouve son ancien "propriétaire" fait moi signe j'ai un katana et j'aimerais savoir s'il peux trancher une jambe humaine d'un seul coups......
> 
> LAF ! ! ... !


Je prends note LAF, ce sera avec plaisir !

ça ne va pas trop le changer car il est déjà plus ou moins sur 3 pattes (vu qu'elle est plus courte que les autres, il ne la pose pas) mais bon, c'est l'anesthésie surtout qui me fait peur, et quand je vais le laisser à la clinique le matin, je sais qu'il va se mettre à hurler, ça va me bouffer toute la journée (heureusement que j'ai pu poser une journée...)

----------


## didou752

Pauvre loulou. Pour l’anesthésie tu ne peux pas rester avec lui jusqu'à ce qu'il soit endormi?

----------


## myrtille12

surtout n'hésite pas à demander à plusieurs vétos, même spécialisés en orthopédie, ils ne se valent pas tous ! 

nous une chienne de la fourrière avait le bassin gracturé en 5 morceaux, le premier véto l'a opéré 2 fois, tout a lâché les 2 fois, elle a souffert le martyre ; 
enfin ensuite nous sommes allés chez un confrère réputé (plus cher aussi) et là il a fait tenir les morceaux avec une autre méthode, et tout a fonctionné le jour même elle marchait ! chez ce deuxième véto des gens venaient de toute la france à 200 km à la ronde, il est humain en plus et très professionnel ; 
nous on est dans l'hérault, mais je suis sûre que dans les 4 coins de france il y a des "très bons" et les autres...

 ::

----------


## Houitie

Pour l'anesthésie j'attends toujours que mon chien soit endormi pour partir. Le véto lui fait la piqure dans mes bras et il m'appelle dès qu'il le réveille, s'il est trop dans le paté pour être ramené à la maison je reste avec lui jusqu'au moment de repartir.

----------


## jenny02

Certains véto ne les endorment pas de suite par exemple pour la castration de Tog on me l'a endormi dans les bras, mais pour Luna elle lui a fait la piqure tranquillisante en intra-musculaire, la j'avais ma louloutte dans les bras, mais ensuite ils m'ont demandé de partir le temps de préparer ma chienne de lui raser le ventre et tout en fait... Je pensais aussi qu'elle ferait le foin ba non elle a été toute gentille...

----------


## Kybou!

Bon courage à Daïko pour demain et à toi également Rosenoire ! J'espère que tu nous donneras vite de bonnes nouvelles à son sujet !

----------


## rosenoire

Oui je vais normalement pouvoir rester pour l'anesthésie, l'avantage c'est que je passe la journée chez ma mère qui habite à 2mn de la clinique véto en voiture... Je stresse pour demain et Daï le ressent. J'espère que tout va bien se passer pour mon bébé !

La pose d'une prothèse ou plaque n'aurait pas été envisageable (je ne connais pas les termes techniques) mais vu comment c'est fichu, il aurait souffert toute sa vie quand même..

Merci à vous je vous tiendrais au courant !

Là c'est diète pour le gros à partir de ce soir, il n'est pas content  ::

----------


## delph68

Bon courage ! ça va bien se passer

----------


## foxane

On vous souahite plein de courage à tous les 2 !!! et promis on pensera fort à vous !!

----------


## rosenoire

"Hey maman elle m'a emmené dans un endroit trop trop cool ce soir, c'est un graaaaaaand magasin où il y a plein de croquettes, des jouets et des friandises et les chiens peuvent se balader sans laisse et même que la dame m'a donné 3 friandises quand maman avait le dos tourné (bon j'ai mangé à 18h30, la vétérinaire a dit que je pouvais jusqu'à 20h) et même que maman m'a acheté un nouveau collier, une laisse et une grosse poche de bâtonnets à mâcher"

"Là je fais dodo, il faut que je me repose pour demain car c'est le grand jour"

ça c'était hier soir, maman a dit que je fais une tête de couillon !

Et en direct live...

ça ronfle !

----------


## naboule

je croise les doigts pour demain ,donnes des nouvelles des que tu peux stp :: 
gros calin a ton loulou! ::

----------


## rosenoire

Daïko a été anesthésié à mes côtés ce matin à 8h45, l'opération s'est finie à 11h20 tout s'est bien déroulé.. je vais le voir à 16h ! Ouf !!! Il a été très très courageux mon bébé ce matin, quand j'ai appelé ils faisaient le pansement.

----------


## rosenoire

Plus que 2h30 à attendre (c'est long !!!)

----------


## Kybou!

Je suis contente pour Daïko, encore un peu de patience et il sera à nouveau près de toi ! Plein de caresses à ton loulou et courage pour la suite ...  ::

----------


## rosenoire

Je n'ai pas pu attendre 16h, j'y suis allée à 15h30... Mon pépère souffre le martyr, ils ont augmenté la dose de morphine et il va donc passer la nuit là-bas... Quand il m'a vu il a tenté de se lever pour me rejoindre et s'est mit à pleurer, encore pire quand je suis partie c'est atroce j'en pleure encore.

Sa "mamie" va le récupérer demain matin à la clinique car je travaille de 8h à 13h..  :: 

L'opération a été très délicate et effectivement vu l'état dans lesquelles étaient les articulations, il devait avoir vraiment mal, jamais il ne s'est plaint mais je le voyais à son regard..

----------


## Kybou!

Il vaut mieux qu'il passe la nuit là-bas, c'est normal pour la douleur mais l'opération va au moins lui pemrettre de revivre par après ... Bref, c'est un "mal pour un bien"  :: , demain il sera à nouveau chez toi, courage en tt cas ...

----------


## Rousquanne

Plein de courage à Daiko et à toi...
Et vivement demain!

----------


## BebeStane62

Plein de courage pti gars. 

Il vaut mieux qu'il reste hospitalisé pour une bonne prise en charge de la douleur. Lui il pionce en ce moment et ne se soucie de rien. Fais en de même, détends toi, occupes toi des autres poilus, il est entre de bonnes mains ;-)

----------


## rosenoire

c'est sûr mais c'est très dur... ça fait vide sans mon gros tas ! Et problème de voiture, journée horrible!! ::

----------


## rosenoire

Daïko a vraiment une super mamie (ma mère), elle vient de me téléphoner, elle est partie faire les courses et est passée devant la clinique véto, elle s'y est arrêtée pour aller faire un câlin au bébé, elle est restée 20mn. La morphine fait effet, apriori là il ne souffre plus et fait un gros dodo. Elle le récupère demain matin et dès que je débauche je vais le chercher chez mes parents  ::  Rah je l'aime ce fichu chien !!!!!  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Il en a de la chance Daïko !  ::

----------


## rosenoire

Oui je pense effectivement  :: 

Allez, demain matin il sera là avec moi ! Il a une place tout prête près du chauffage...

----------


## Carole!

Rosenoire tu as un courage... surement aussi aussi grand que l'amour que tu portes à ton loulou.

Vu l'affection que tu lui portes, il ne pourra qu'être heureux.

Plein de bonnes pensées

----------


## Kybou!

Une petite pensée pour Daïko, j'espère que le beau va bien !  ::

----------


## rosenoire

Il est chez lui ça y est !! Je suis allée le récupérer chez mes parents en débauchant, effusion de larmes, il m'a entendu arriver en voiture et attendait devant la porte-fenêtre, il m'a fait une fête pas croyable  ::  :: et moi je n'ai pas pu contenir mes larmes, je suis tellement heureuse qu'il soit à la maison... Il a deux médicaments à prendre pendant 12j. Lundi j'y retourne pour pour son pansement (et faire enlever les points de Këssie par la même occasion). Le trajet Aiffres => Niort ne s'est pas trop mal passé, j'avais mis son gros coussin en bas du siège passager et j'ai roulé tout doucement (on a bien klaxonné derrière moi d'ailleurs)  :: 

Les photos que j'ai pris en arrivant chez mes parents:

----------


## Rousquanne

De grosses caresses à la puce!
...Mais il ne doit pas en manquer!
Vous êtes très courageux tous les deux, et çà y est, c'est fait, l'opération est derrière vous!

----------


## rosenoire

Là il est vautré sur le canapé et il ronfle !

Il a juste du mal à uriner encore à cause de la morphine donc il doit faire pipi très longtemps pour vider sa vessie mais demain ça ira mieux !

Merci pour lui..

----------


## foxane

Je suis sure qu'avec tout ton amour ton p'tit bout va vite reprendre des forces !!! Bon courage à vous 2 et plein de caresses à Daïko !!!

----------


## Kybou!

Petit loup va, il est bien courageux ... Merci pour les nouvelles, ne t'inquiète pas pour la suite Rosenoire. Il s'adaptera très bien à son handicap, à ce niveau-là, c'est incroyable ce que les poilus sont capables de donner comme leçon de vie ... Fais-lui de gros câlins !  ::

----------


## rosenoire

Disons que avant il ne marchait pas non plus sur sa patte atrophiée donc ça ne le change pas beaucoup. C'est plus pour faire pipi par exemple, il réussissait à prendre appui dessus. Oui il a été très courageux ça c'est clair. Je suis soulagée..

----------


## laf_ange

Cool de bonne nouvelles. Oui en sortant d'opération on souffre beaucoup, mais ensuite on l'oublie et on ne pense plus qu'au bien que nous apporte l'opération.
Comme le dit Kybou! nos poilus s'adapte très bien a la perte du pattes.
Je pense vraiment que tu a pris la bonne décision et qu'il va vite retrouver une super bonne vie avec toi et les deux minettes.

LAF ! ! ... !

----------


## Vero36

contente que tout se soit bien passé et que le loulou soit rentré chez toi.

----------


## Chinooka

J'ai toujours été étonnée de la faculté de récupération des poilus après une amputation, Daïko sera vite en forme après sa convalescence que je lui souhaite très bonne   ::

----------


## skapounkette

Pauvre ptit père  :: 

Bonne récupération à lui, faudra bien le chouchouter mais je pense qu'on peut te faire confiance pour ça !

----------


## BebeStane62

Des papouilles au convalescent !!!
J'suis sure qu'il profite à fond de la situation ;-)

----------


## rosenoire

> Des papouilles au convalescent !!!
> J'suis sure qu'il profite à fond de la situation ;-)


Oh ça oui !! Il sait toujours y faire de toute façon avec ses yeux de Cocker  :: 

Il est toujours en train de faire dodo sur le lit, la tête sur un coussin et couvert avec une couverture polaire, je crois qu'il est plutôt bien !

Les yeux de Cocker en question: (genre "maman enlèves moi cette fichue muselière chui un gentil pépère moi")

----------


## teka

coucou !

je suis contente que le petit Daiko aille bien. il arrive bien a marcher sur 3 pattes ?

----------


## rosenoire

> coucou !
> 
> je suis contente que le petit Daiko aille bien. il arrive bien a marcher sur 3 pattes ?


Il marchait déjà sur 3 pattes pour ainsi dire vu que la patte opérée était plus courte que les autres donc pas de problème ! Là il dort beaucoup, je le laisse se reposer, mais il n'aime pas que je m'en aille (sûrement de peur que je le laisse) je n'ai même pas pu aller chercher du pain !

----------


## teka

ok d'accord =)
oui il faut qu'il se remette doucement ... il a envie d’être chouchouté le petit loulou ^^
pleins de caresses  ::

----------


## rosenoire

Il a juste du mal à faire pipi encore, j'ai attendu 30mn dans la cour le temps qu'il puisse terminer et se vider la vessie comme il faut, et il fait pipi comme une femelle donc là il ne peut plus prendre appui sur l'autre patte atrophiée donc je l'ai tenu !

----------


## Kybou!

Il y a des chances pour qu'il continue à faire pipi "comme les filles" par la suite, ça donne un style, ça fera tout son charme !  :: 

Mon chien, il a ses 4 pattes et il pisse en levant la patte avant droite (si si), tt le monde se fout de lui mais il s'en tape, il trouve que ça fait "plus mec" et pis c'est tout ! Un jour, il s'est décidé à lever la patte arrière droite en même temps, il est tombé, s'est forcément uriné dessus et ça lui a pas donné envie de recommencer je crois ! Bref, c'est la vie ...  ::

----------


## caramou

il est très beau ton loulou et je suis contente que l'opé se soit bien passée... ca va ? il ne souffre pas de trop ?

----------


## rosenoire

> Il y a des chances pour qu'il continue à faire pipi "comme les filles" par la suite, ça donne un style, ça fera tout son charme ! 
> 
> Mon chien, il a ses 4 pattes et il pisse en levant la patte avant droite (si si), tt le monde se fout de lui mais il s'en tape, il trouve que ça fait "plus mec" et pis c'est tout ! Un jour, il s'est décidé à lever la patte arrière droite en même temps, il est tombé, s'est forcément uriné dessus et ça lui a pas donné envie de recommencer je crois ! Bref, c'est la vie ...



 ::

----------


## rosenoire

> il est très beau ton loulou et je suis contente que l'opé se soit bien passée... ca va ? il ne souffre pas de trop ?


ça a l'air d'aller ce soir ! Avec son traitement il devrait supporter la douleur normalement d'après le véto !

----------


## caramou

c'est un staff ? je les trouve les très beaux les staff , les pitt, dommage qu'on leur colle cette sale réputation et qu'ils soient tombés entre les mains de gens de mauvaise augure... tant mieux si tout va bien pour lui.. j'ai connu des chiens sur 3 pattes, et ils s'habituent très bien.. ca va aller pour lui

----------


## teka

il a quoi comme traitement ?

----------


## rosenoire

Une gélule d'Antirobe par jour pendant 15jours et du Metacam, un comprimé par jour pendant 14jours !

----------


## Rousquanne

> Il y a des chances pour qu'il continue à faire pipi "comme les filles" par la suite, ça donne un style, ça fera tout son charme ! 
> 
> Mon chien, il a ses 4 pattes et il pisse en levant la patte avant droite (si si), tt le monde se fout de lui mais il s'en tape, il trouve que ça fait "plus mec" et pis c'est tout ! Un jour, il s'est décidé à lever la patte arrière droite en même temps, il est tombé, s'est forcément uriné dessus et ça lui a pas donné envie de recommencer je crois ! Bref, c'est la vie ...


La mienne qui est peureuse lève la patte pour faire pipi quand elle se sent "forte et invincible"...chacun son truc :: 

Très grosses caresses à Daïko! Il a de la chance de t'avoir  ::

----------


## rosenoire

Ce matin il pète la forme, il a bien prit son traitement comme un grand et a réussi à faire pipi normalement !

----------


## Kybou!

Est-ce qu'au moins il en profite pour se faire dorloter ? Je suis sûre que oui !  ::

----------


## rosenoire

On a fait une sieste de 2h sur mon canapé hier soir avec une grosseeeeeeee couverture polaire  :: Il est toujours dorloté de toute façon, il sait bien s'y prendre pour m'amadouer ! Rah je suis soulagée de le voir comme ça (je me suis levée toutes les 3h pour voir si il allait bien cette nuit quand même)  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Moui, je crois qu'ils sont tous doués pour ça tu sais !  :: 

Il va aller de mieux en mieux, ne t'inquiète pas !

----------


## manhattan

j'ai relu son post,a l'epoque où il s'appelait encore electron
sur une des photos que tu avais posté,on voit bien que sa patte arriere traine et qu il ne s'en sert pas
il va certainement se sentir vite a l'aise sans cette patte
et il est encore jeune
pauvre chien
quelles violences a t il du subir :: par le passé
mille calins a lui faire

----------


## borneo

Il arrive à se déplacer sur trois pattes ?

----------


## Kybou!

Visiblement, ça faisait un moment que Daïko avait pris pour habitude de se déplacer sur 3 pattes ... Vu la douleur, il ne s'appuyait déjà plus sur la patte qui vient d'être amputée.  ::

----------


## rosenoire

Grosse frayeur tout à l'heure car sa cicatrice s'est mise à saigner, j'ai vu des gouttes de sang sur le sol et le pansement un peu imbibé, du coup j'ai appelé le véto de garde paniquée. Il m'a dit que c'était normal, qu'un hématome se forme et peut causer des  saignements tant qu'ils ne sont pas abondants.

----------


## Kybou!

Ne stresse pas trop et continue à surveiller oui !

----------


## rosenoire

> Ne stresse pas trop et continue à surveiller oui !


J'en tremble encore quoi....

Oui de toute façon on retourne chez le véto demain pour le pansement donc il va pouvoir contrôler la blessure.

----------


## Kybou!

Rosenoire, zeeeeeeen, ça va bien se passer, tu surveilles sans trop t'alarmer et demain, ton véto t'aura complètement rassurée ... Si déjà là tu as appelé le véto de garde, c'est bon !

----------


## rosenoire

> Rosenoire, zeeeeeeen, ça va bien se passer, tu serveilles sans trop t'alarmer et demain, ton véto t'aura complètement rassurée ... Si déjà là tu as appelé le véto de garde, c'est bon !


J'ai tendance un peu à m'alarmer pour rien c'est vrai mais c'était impressionnant vu que ça saignait pas mal sur le coup j'avais peur que ce soit hémorragique  ::

----------


## teka

surtout, si le pansement est humide, change le tout de suite

----------


## Kybou!

> J'ai tendance un peu à m'alarmer pour rien c'est vrai mais c'était impressionnant vu que ça saignait pas mal sur le coup j'avais peur que ce soit hémorragique


Oui fin je critique pas, je suis comme ça aussi avec mes animaux donc bon ...  :: 

Je dis juste ça pour toi parce que je comprends parfaitement l'état ds lequel tu te mets mais faudrait pas non plus que tu te rendes malade pour rien (c'est du vécu) !!! 
 ::

----------


## Kybou!

Comment va Daïko aujourd'hui ? Attention Rosenoire, il est "stylé" maintenant ton chien, toutes les louloutes que tu vas croiser sur le chemin vont se retourner sur son passage, tu ne seras plus la seule femme de sa vie !  ::

----------


## laf_ange

Comme je te comprend, moi quand Mimie a eu le train arrière paralysé et que la véto me la rendu en me disant "Elle n'a pas fait ces besoins ici, cela peux venir du stress ou bien de la paralysie, si chez vous elle ne ce soulage pas cela veux dire qu'il faudra peut-être envisager l'euthanasie.", quand elle a fait une crotte et un pipi le lendemain, je peux te dire que j'en ai pleuré de joie, ensuite elle c'est remise de sa paralysie et maintenant elle continue sa vie peinarde de minette d'appartement.

LAF ! ! ... !

----------


## rosenoire

> Comment va Daïko aujourd'hui ? Attention Rosenoire, il est "stylé" maintenant ton chien, toutes les louloutes que tu vas croiser sur le chemin vont se retourner sur son passage, tu ne seras plus la seule femme de sa vie !


Non il restera chez sa maman jusqu'à la fin de sa vie !  :: 

ça y est il a un pansement tout propre, il a une très jolie cicatrice mais c'est impressionnant ... Këssie n'a plus ses points, ils ont été adorables tous les deux ! Daïko pleurait quand la minette se faisait retirer ses points..  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Oui, je sais que c'est impressionnant ... Je suis contente quand même de lire que tout évolue bien ! Il a une super maman, ils ont bien de la chance tes poilus !  :: 

Plein de caresses à eux ! Te voilà enfin rassurée, c'est  ::  !

----------


## rosenoire

> Oui, je sais que c'est impressionnant ... Je suis contente quand même de lire que tout évolue bien ! Il a une super maman, ils ont bien de la chance tes poilus ! 
> 
> Plein de caresses à eux ! Te voilà enfin rassurée, c'est  !



C'est moi qui ait de la chance d'avoir des poilus si adorables... Et pépère a été retraité contre les puces. Depuis cet été quand j'ai eu une invasion dans l'appart (fumigène oblige) ces saletés persistent sur les loulous! Surtout Daïko car les chats n'en ont pas  :: 

Merci pour votre soutien en tout, ça m'a permis de mieux vivre ce mauvais moment !

----------


## teka

sache qu'il ne faut jamais laisser un pansement humide sur une plaie
et tu peux très bien le changer toi même  :: 
caresse au loulou

----------


## rosenoire

Je n'avais rien pour le changer et très honnêtement, il suffit qu'il y ait un bout qui soit plus ou moins collé à la plaie et que ça saigne comme pas possible, je préfère laisser faire les professionnels.. Là j'y allais le lendemain, après c'est sûr que je n'aurais pas laissé trainer cela !

Regardez mon joli pansement !

----------


## teka

je te dis ça car c'est super dangereux de laisser un pansement humide. puis normalement ça saigne pas des masses
joli toutou en tout cas, même avec une papatte en moins  ::

----------


## rosenoire

> je te dis ça car c'est super dangereux de laisser un pansement humide. puis normalement ça saigne pas des masses
> joli toutou en tout cas, même avec une papatte en moins


Oui c'est clair que c'est dangereux, mais le changer moi-même j'avoue que ça m'effraie un peu car ce n'est pas une petite cicatrice de rien du tout...  ::

----------


## teka

je comprend tout a fait   ::

----------


## rosenoire

Autant je l'ai déjà fait pour le chien d'une amie mais quand c'est le sien c'est encore différent... et c'est vraiment une technique pour faire son bandage, la véto a bien mit 10 bonnes minutes car il faut qu'il soit épais à la fois mais pas trop pour que cela puisse respirer.

----------


## teka

oui c'est sur que quand c'est notre bebette c'est different
puis j'imagine aussi qu'il ne faut pas qu'il soit trop serré

----------


## Chinooka

Son pansement lui fait une jolie petite culotte, style petit bateau comme on en avait dans mon enfance   ::

----------


## laf_ange

Il a l'air en super forme !
Cela m'a fait sourire quand tu a dit que Daïko pleurais quand la véto enlevais les point de keisi ! Et après pour parler de deux personnes qui s'aiment pas on dis " ils s'entendent comme chien et chats." !

LAF ! ! ... !

----------


## Kybou!

> Son pansement lui fait une jolie petite culotte, style petit bateau comme on en avait dans mon enfance



 ::

----------


## Kybou!

J'espère que Daïko va de mieux en mieux et que sa cicatrisation se poursuit bien ! De grosses caresses au loulou !  ::

----------


## charliemax

Je n'étais pas repassée sur le sujet depuis et je suis bien contente de  voir que tout s'est bien passé pour lui ! Même avec sa papatte en moins  il reste magnifique ! Plein de caresses à Daïko  ::

----------


## rosenoire

Oui il va très bien même ! Il ronchonne pour prendre ses médicaments le matin mais ça va mieux (comme sa maman il n'aime pas les comprimés)  :: 

Et j'ai reçu ce matin ses gamelles surélevées que j'ai commandé sur Zooplus !

C'est vraiment top car il n'a pas à trop incliner sa tête pour manger ou boire, d'autant plus avec son handicap ça lui évitera des douleurs lombaires à mon titi:

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/ec...e_chien/131738

J'en suis très contente ! Séance photos demain du loulou avec ses super gamelles  :: 

En plus maman est avec lui toute la journée car je suis en arrêt jusqu'à vendredi... + encore des friandises pour lui et les chats (ils savent que dès que je rentre des courses il y a toujours quelque chose pour eux)  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Ca va, ils ne sont pas trop malheureux chez toi lol ! S'il ronchonne, c'est qu'il va mieux !  ::  Chez moi aussi, la gamelle d'eau est surélevée !

----------


## rosenoire

> Ca va, ils ne sont pas trop malheureux chez toi lol ! S'il ronchonne, c'est qu'il va mieux !  Chez moi aussi, la gamelle d'eau est surélevée !


Il fait la mou, il ne ronchonne jamais mon gros, pourtant je l'embête mais il prend ça pour un jeu  ::  Moi du coup les deux gamelles sont surélevées, eau et croquettes. Et je lui prendrais le mois prochain un autre tapis de couchage spécial pour les chiens qui ont de l'arthrose avec couverture chauffante (il parait que c'est top) !

----------


## rosenoire

Celui-ci par exemple:

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/co...rthobed/139168

----------


## Kybou!

Oui moi aussi ce sont 2 gamelles côte à côte mais je mets bien souvent de l'eau ds les deux (surtout l'été) ... Je l'ai le tapis, il est  ::

----------


## rosenoire

Ah c'est bon à savoir !

Le tapis attendra le mois prochain car avec l'opération du gros et les petits extras (encore pour le gros) ..  :: 

A l'instant: (Daïko boude car il veut monter dans la mezzanine avec sa maman, il fait peur sur cette photo d'ailleurs!!)

----------


## borneo

Il y arrive, dans les escaliers ? Sinon, je peux te donner une technique (j'ai un chien handicapé).

----------


## Kybou!

Oh, ptit loup va ! Il va trouver le "truc" tu verras !

----------


## rosenoire

Oh il sait très bien monter tout seul ! Je le tiens toujours par précaution et j'évite de manière générale de le faire monter !

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Il a l'air en forme et c'est le principal! :: 
Courage à vous deux le temps de la convalescence!

----------


## BebeStane62

rosenoire, ne prends pas l'orthobed, ça tient 6 mois, et après ça s'affaisse .

Prend plutot ça http://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/catalog/products/00150184/ , il a 2 ans le mien, toujours impeccable, déhoussable ... après avoir claqué 139€ pour l'orthobed qui a finit à la poubelle, j'ai pas cherché plus loin qu'un bon matelas bébé .

----------


## Kybou!

Je l'ai acheté il y a 1 mois et demi le mien, à ce prix-là, s'il s'affaisse ds 4-5 mois, je me  ::  !

----------


## ginette

> rosenoire, ne prends pas l'orthobed, ça tient 6 mois, et après ça s'affaisse .
> 
> Prend plutot ça http://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/catalog/products/00150184/ , il a 2 ans le mien, toujours impeccable, déhoussable ... après avoir claqué 139 pour l'orthobed qui a finit à la poubelle, j'ai pas cherché plus loin qu'un bon matelas bébé .


comme BBstane, je te le déconseille je l'ai acheté aussi et j'en suis bien déçue.......j'ai depuis mis un matelas latex qui lui , tient bien mieux.............

----------


## rosenoire

> rosenoire, ne prends pas l'orthobed, ça tient 6 mois, et après ça s'affaisse .
> 
> Prend plutot ça http://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/catalog/products/00150184/ , il a 2 ans le mien, toujours impeccable, déhoussable ... après avoir claqué 139 pour l'orthobed qui a finit à la poubelle, j'ai pas cherché plus loin qu'un bon matelas bébé .


C'est bon à savoir merci, car vu le prix, je veux un coussin qui tienne longtemps, surtout que Monsieur m'en a tué 4 en l'espace de 5 mois  ::  Là le dernier semble lui plaire (à 45 il peut)  :: 

Tu peux me montrer une photo de ton matelas bébé BBStane ? Tu l'as acheté combien ?

----------


## rosenoire

Et les gamelles surélevées dont je vous parlais !

----------


## BebeStane62

> C'est bon à savoir merci, car vu le prix, je veux un coussin qui tienne longtemps, surtout que Monsieur m'en a tué 4 en l'espace de 5 mois  Là le dernier semble lui plaire (à 45€ il peut) 
> 
> Tu peux me montrer une photo de ton matelas bébé BBStane ? Tu l'as acheté combien ?


C'est exactement le même que dans le lien ikéa que je t'ai donné le Vyssa somnat . Il fait 99€, moi j'ai eu la chance de l'avoir pour 20€ dans le coin "bonne affaire" , c'était le modèle d'expo.

----------


## BebeStane62

en entier avec la couette ridicule 

 et là avec une alèse imperméable .

----------


## rosenoire

Elle a l'air benèse dessus en tout cas !

Je vais me renseigner et en trouver un pas trop cher car ça m'ennuie de mettre 99e si mon gros décide de le bouffer  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Ste tronche qu'elle fait sur la première photo !  ::  Perso, j'adore sa housse !  ::

----------


## BebeStane62

Elle adore ce matelas .

Kybou, sa tronche sur la 1ere, elle sortait d'un épisode "dos bloqué" assez grave, c'était le surlendemain  , j'étais heureuse de la revoir avec sa tête à conneries même si le visage était encore tiré par la douleur

----------


## Kybou!

Oh désolée, je ne pensais pas ... Vraiment désolée ... Elle n'est pas gâtée Stane niveau santé quand même !  :: 

Ce qui m'a fait rire, c'est la tête genre:" quoi moman, j'ai rien fait moua, spas moua" !

----------


## BebeStane62

Y a pas de soucis, ça montre bien que le bull, même "malade" il a une bonne tête de couillon ;-)

Pas gâtée, mais une jeunesse bien (très) remplie, avec des sorties quotidiennes de 4h minimum, des jeux assez dingos, de la nage tous les jours quasiment même par -10°, et c'est toujours une mamie très active.

----------


## borneo

Moi, j'ai un lit orthopédique depuis un an pour mon chien handicapé. Il ne fait que 13 kilos, donc le lit est resté en parfait état.

En revanche, il est squatté par tous les chiens et tous les chats de la maison...



et encore hier :



Bref, je ne regrette pas mon achat.

----------


## BebeStane62

Oui pour un petit chien c'est cool, on a découpé la partie non affaissée du matelas de l'orthobed pour le canichou de ma mère, s'il n'avait pas fait pipi dessus il l'aurait surement encore. Mais pour un gros chien de plus de 20 kg c'est pas assez bien sur le long terme

----------


## Rousquanne

Coucou:-)
Comment va Pépère Daïko?

----------


## Kybou!

> Y a pas de soucis, ça montre bien que le bull, même "malade" il a une bonne tête de couillon ;-)
> 
> Pas gâtée, mais une jeunesse bien (très) remplie, avec des sorties quotidiennes de 4h minimum, des jeux assez dingos, de la nage tous les jours quasiment même par -10°, et c'est toujours une mamie très active.


Ah bah même si elle n'a pas été gâtée niveau santé, on peut dire qu'elle l'est largement par la vie que vous lui offrez au quotidien, ça c'est certain ! Et elle est encore très bien pour son âge, je me suis fait la réflexion y a pas longtemps d'ailleurs ! Maintenant, soyons honnêtes hein, clairement, tu vis pour tes chiens toi, c'est pas pour rien qu'ils sont aussi bien ds leurs pattes quoi et que leur état de santé se maintient... Ils ont beaucoup de chance !

----------


## rosenoire

Mon gros s'est fait retirer ses points lundi, du bon boulot !

"Oui vu le gros plan, maman a flouté mon zizi  :: "

J'ai de la crème à base de cortisone à lui passer et qui évite les démangeaisons.

----------


## BebeStane62

C'est beau et propre.
Maintenant faut que les poils repoussent et ça sera un mauvais souvenir ;-)

----------


## rosenoire

Oui il doit avoir froid quand il va dehors car il ne s'éternise pas pour faire ses besoins et n'a pas voulu se promener ce soir  ::  Donc je vais lui chercher un beau manteau ! Là je regarde sur Zooplus, mais vu son poitrail il faut sûrement des extensions donc je vais aller voir en animalerie pour être sûre que ça lui va. Tant qu'à faire je lui ai commandé d'autres jouets sur ce site ! ::

----------


## BebeStane62

Tu devrais regarder chez PADD , ils ont des supers couvertures, pas chères, qui se lavent très bien et sont très resistantes

----------


## rosenoire

Je viens d'aller sur leur site. La seule chose qui m'ennuie c'est pour la taille du poitrail, quand il avait fait un défilé à animal & Co les vendeuses avaient du rajouter 2 ou 3 extensions. (Il avait gagné le défilé d'ailleurs, mettant la pâtée aux chiens LOF et cie)  ::

----------


## BebeStane62

Les devant de manteaux sont réglables grace à des scratch pour les doudounes et imperméables ;-)
quant aux couvertures style chevaux, c'est vachement large

----------


## Bambou06

Bonjour,
Juste un petit mot pour vous dire bravo pour votre courage à vous 2, votre Daïko est vraiment très beau, j'espère que les suites post op seront pas trop difficiles et que bientôt vous pourrez faire de belles balades ensemble. Caresses au pépère !

----------


## naboule

la cicatrice est belle,contente que ça se passe bien ,j'adore la photo floutée :: ,bah quoi il a le droit d'etre pudique! :: 
calin au toutou ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je suis étonnée de voir une aussi belle cicatrice aussi vite après l'opération. Le chirurgien est un bon couturier  :: 

Bon rétablissement au gamin et courage à vous deux mais on a l'impression qu'il retrouvera la pêche rapidement   ::

----------


## rosenoire

Pull commandé pour le gros au magasin où je vais chercher les croquettes ! Et pour son opération la gérante lui a offert un os énorrrrrrrrrrme car il a été très courageux !! ::

----------


## Chinooka

Il récupère bien ton pépère ?

----------


## rosenoire

Oui il se tape des petits sprint pour se réchauffer quand je le sors dehors  ::   Mr refuse d'aller se ballader car il a froid donc le gilet va être d'une grande utilité !

Il est rouge foncé avec un petit col roulé ! Le mythe du méchant Staff va-t-il s'effondrer grâce à mon Daï national ?  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Le gilet recouvre bien sa cicatrice ? parce que c'est encore tout frais et il risque de ressentir plus le froid à cet endroit-là !

----------


## rosenoire

Sur le catalogue ça recouvre les cuisses oui, peut-être à la moitié environ, on verra ce que cela donne sur mon loulou !

Petite ballade ce soir, il a eu droit à plein de câlins de jolies filles qui se sont arrêtées pour le caresser dans la rue. C'est adorable mais assez ennuyeux d'être stoppé toutes les 5mn pour savoir ce qu'il a eu à la patte quoi..  ::

----------


## BebeStane62

> Sur le catalogue ça recouvre les cuisses oui, peut-être à la moitié environ, on verra ce que cela donne sur mon loulou !
> 
> Petite ballade ce soir, il a eu droit à plein de câlins de jolies filles qui se sont arrêtées pour le caresser dans la rue. C'est adorable mais assez ennuyeux d'être stoppé toutes les 5mn pour savoir ce qu'il a eu à la patte quoi..


Et ça sera comme ça toute sa vie ...
Ca fait 6 ans bientôt que Stane porte une chaussure à la patte avant en sortie, et c'est quasi tous les jours qu'on me demande pkoi elle a ça, qu'est ce qu'elle a eu.. Faudrait faire un enregistrement sur magnétophone lol

----------


## Domino34

Mdr rasé comme ça on dirai une petite fesse de BB !!

Contente que tout se passe bien  ::

----------


## lili2000

> Et ça sera comme ça toute sa vie ...
> Ca fait 6 ans bientôt que Stane porte une chaussure à la patte avant en sortie, et c'est quasi tous les jours qu'on me demande pkoi elle a ça, qu'est ce qu'elle a eu.. Faudrait faire un enregistrement sur magnétophone lol


je connais çà aussi avec Aito, çà part d'un bon sentiment mais il est vrai que certaines fois, j'abrège les explications sinon, on peut rester longtemps à discuter ...
Bon rétablissement à Daïko
Il a vraiment l'air d'avoir la vie dure quand on le voit étalé sur le lit  :: .  On attend les photos avec le gilet.

----------


## borneo

> Sur le catalogue ça recouvre les cuisses oui, peut-être à la moitié environ, on verra ce que cela donne sur mon loulou !
> 
> Petite ballade ce soir, il a eu droit à plein de câlins de jolies filles qui se sont arrêtées pour le caresser dans la rue. C'est adorable mais assez ennuyeux d'être stoppé toutes les 5mn pour savoir ce qu'il a eu à la patte quoi..


Je vois ce que tu veux dire. J'ai promené mon chien pendant plusieurs mois en chariot et en harnais, avant qu'il remarche. Au bout d'un moment, les questions devenaient vraiment pénibles... même quand les gens sont sympas.

----------


## rosenoire

> Et ça sera comme ça toute sa vie ...
> Ca fait 6 ans bientôt que Stane porte une chaussure à la patte avant en sortie, et c'est quasi tous les jours qu'on me demande pkoi elle a ça, qu'est ce qu'elle a eu.. Faudrait faire un enregistrement sur magnétophone lol


Je vais faire un petit tract explicatif comme ça je le distribuerais aux gens ! ::

----------


## rosenoire

Petite photo de ce matin

"Oh les chats reviennent dans ma chambre, ils vont encore me piquer mes croquettes" !

Le gros à sa pièce et c'est vraiment un avantage, il la partage avec Linhäa la lapine  ::

----------


## rosenoire

Évolution de la cicatrisation de Daï:

(Ce soir)

----------


## laf_ange

Elle est très belle bien mieux réussi que certaines des miennes.....

Et la minette a trois pattes comment elle va ?

LAF ! ! ... !

----------


## Kybou!

Il a bien cicatrisé dis donc ! Plein de caresses à Daïko !  ::

----------


## rosenoire

Këssie va très bien, la cicatrice ne se voit plus du tout, les poils repoussent par dessus.. je prendrais une photo demain ! Daï a son gilet là on est chez sa mamie et son papi donc je les posterais demain.

----------


## rosenoire

Voilà son super gilet !  ::

----------


## lili2000

Quelle classe !!!  ::  il s'est habitué rapidement ?

----------


## Bambou06

Il est beau avec son gilet, il a une trés grande capacité d'adaptation ton Loulou :-)

----------


## Young

Comment va Daiko ?

----------


## rosenoire

Bah il va bien mon loulou (j'ai mis des photos récentes de lui dans "galerie photos").

Cette opération n'est plus qu'un mauvais souvenir, aujourd'hui il est bien, profite de la vie avec sa maman qui l'aime  ::

----------


## lili2000

contente d'avoir des nouvelles, çà fait plaisir  ::

----------


## rosenoire

Et deux ans plus tard, mon gros pète toujours autant la forme  :: 
et c"est toujours le plus beau du monde entier  :: 

ça ne l'empêche pas du tout de courir à fond la caisse comme les chiens qui ont 4 pattes, et il profite de sa vie tout simplement !

----------


## talim

Des photos qui font plaisirs à voir !  :: 
J'en avais les larmes aux yeux en lisant ton premier post, je me mets à ta place, même si c'est pour son bien, on aime pas faire opérer notre Animal  :: 
C'est impressionnant comme ils s'adaptent mieux que nous à ce genre de chose, enfin, nous tout est psychologique  :: 
En tout cas, ton loulou est une pure beauté ! Et j'adore la photo sur son coussin, on voit qu'il est gaté, il a plein de jouets !  ::

----------


## rosenoire

> Des photos qui font plaisirs à voir ! 
> J'en avais les larmes aux yeux en lisant ton premier post, je me mets à ta place, même si c'est pour son bien, on aime pas faire opérer notre Animal 
> C'est impressionnant comme ils s'adaptent mieux que nous à ce genre de chose, enfin, nous tout est psychologique 
> En tout cas, ton loulou est une pure beauté ! *Et j'adore la photo sur son coussin*, on voit qu'il est gaté, il a plein de jouets !


ce beau coussin a fait à peine 1 mois... et les jouets il les planque dans le jardin le bougre! c'est plus rigolo de sortir les buches de bois de la grange une par une dans le jardin  ::

----------


## bonita51

Bonjour Rosenoire, je viens de découvrir ce post, et ça m'a mis les larmes aux yeux. Tout ce que vous avez enduré, ton loulou et toi... Que d'amour!!!! Bravo à tous les deux pour votre courage et l'amour que vous partagez. Ton bébé est tout simplement magnifique et la bonté se lit dans son regard.

----------


## rosenoire

Merci pour lui ! ::

----------

